# Thanks Lord For Marks Tackle Shop



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

So I was shopping on line for some ice slip floats. What I wanted was pictured but did not give the diameter just the length. So I asked on line help for measurement of diameter. The " expert " answers what is written on website. I explain in response those measurements are length I need the diameter. He responds that on these the length is equal to the "diameter". I know that isn't right. I was going to Mark's anyway I was hoping that he had a few in stock and I could buy there. I really doubted it though as it is really a fly fishing accessory. Should have known better Mark had ALL the sizes in stock. So I got what I needed there. 

I do not want to mention the on line site with the so-called "expert ". It is not netcraft as I noticed in one of pix I caught the bottom of a catalog i was leafing thru. I don't want to trash anyone's business but if the top 2 pictures are equal. I will kiss that " experts" you know what and give him a half hour to draw a crowd.

Mark is loaded for bear for the ice season. Believe or not I was able to find other things I needed. For those of you who have visited me. You know what I mean by that.
Its a small thing that I needed but it shows the need for local merchants in the tackle industry to stay afloat. One thing for sure if I ask Mark a question I won't get a wrong answer.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Marks a good guy. Talk about a guy that goes the extra mile...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hard to beat Mark's selection.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Was there on Friday. Found some jiggin raps in colors I didnt have. May have to go back for a bigger tackle box!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Best shop in my neighborhood. It takes me 40 minutes to get there though!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Worth the drive to Mark's. One of the better shops around.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's as though cabelas had a baby, but the baby is cooler than the parent! marks is a definite stop for those of you who have never been!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Hard to beat Mark's selection.


Yes! He needs more tungsten though.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Nov 19, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> Yes! He needs more tungsten though.


Are you sure about that? I was there yesterday and picked up quit a few Tungsten Jigs. He had a Wide variety of colors too. Check back with him. Maybe he has added more since you were there last.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm heading up that way Sunday save me some tungsten gentleman


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

For the sake of the quality of this thread where is Marks Tackle Shop located? Sounds like Marks has earned himself the benefit of an address posting.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I've posted this before but Mark's got me some lures many others would not even try to order, since they were newer and hard to find. Within 3 days he was calling saying the items were in his shop for pick up! Great service.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

He's well stocked. If he don't have something he will find it and order it for you. Not afraid to do the legwork. An awesome guy and a good friend.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

louisvillefisherman said:


> For the sake of the quality of this thread where is Marks Tackle Shop located? Sounds like Marks has earned himself the benefit of an address posting.


I don't have the exact address for the shop buts it's in Ravenna township west of route 14n 44, about three miles west right on rt14 , on the left side. Go on past the detour signs they are up for the bridge out at lake Rockwell. Well past his shop.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

7231 SR14, Ravenna, Ohio

The rt 14 bridge over Rockwell IS closed, gonna have to take a detour if coming from north.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Cabelas had a baby !!!! Blaaahhhh BIGYURK


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just take 76 E to Rt 5 if coming from the north.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

lovin life said:


> Cabelas had a baby !!!! Blaaahhhh BIGYURK


I appreciate you liking that! I put a lot of thought into it


----------

